
“Every platform that Google software runs on is little-endian” (2nd paragraph) - i336_
https://roughtime.googlesource.com/roughtime/+/HEAD/PROTOCOL.md
======
i336_
Note, I'm reading this as "every platform that we use for compute in active
production."

There has been much discussion about Google operating at the cutting edge of
datacenter evolution, and while I know exactly zero about the details, I'm not
discounting that this is very likely to change in the future.

